# Lyft broken?



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

This is lyft in denver right now. No cars. Lots of prime time. Zero requests. Something is broken.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Dallas is the same. Simply says busy on user app.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nashville the same. Drivers not showing up for about an hour now. User app says busy all over country.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks like it just came back.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Still not working in San Antonio...


----------



## UberVW (Jan 13, 2015)

Not working in Fresno. HMMM is UBER hacking now? would not put it past them


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Same here. I open the app and the little pink balloon on the splash screen just bounces up and down; it doesn't get to the map screen.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally was working again after about 2 hours. Ridiculous, no cars for riders, no riders for drivers. Made Lyft look really bad for anyone that saw that. But I'm with ya
@UberVW wouldn't put it past uber to systematically disrupt...


----------

